# I remember Watson



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a lovely picture of you both. It's always the happiest day of our lives bringing them home for the first time. I try to remember those days when I think about the sweet souls we've lost over the years. We love them forever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're always with us no matter how long they've been gone.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Always in our hearts!💖


----------

